# Do I need a Sound Card to Record Audio??



## calpolyarc (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm going to be recording audio through a microphone, nothing fancy, just me talking.  Do I need a good sound card to do that??


----------



## 4W4K3 (Sep 2, 2004)

calpolyarc said:
			
		

> I'm going to be recording audio through a microphone, nothing fancy, just me talking.  Do I need a good sound card to do that??



not unless you want effects in your voice or yours is crackling and stuff. onboard shoud be ggood enough for a simple voice convo like AIM and stuff.


----------



## Praetor (Sep 3, 2004)

Agreed, if you get a USB headset or something you wont even have to worry about a soundcard or anything as any USB mic-type-device is its own soundcard


----------



## calpolyarc (Sep 3, 2004)

Interesting... never heard of a 'USB Headset'.... I'll research it. Thanks!


----------



## Lorand (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's an interesting one: http://www.speechcontrol.com/microphones/prod_details.asp?prodID=073


----------

